# English translation of immigration forms



## RedPhire (Jun 12, 2014)

I am about to start the tedious business of collecting all the information required for my US wife to live with me in Tenerife Spain.
Marriage Cert. Criminal record (lack of) medical record all been notorised and apostilled and now we need to go to the Spanish Embassy in Los Angeles with form EX02 and then complete form EX19 once we arrive in Tenerife during the next month.
Unfortunately neither of us are fluent enough in Spanish (yet) to understand how to complete these forms and despite searching for hours, I have not come across an English translation.
I am really hoping that someone either knows, or can give me some idea where I can find these two forms in an English version so we can get them completed before next week.
Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Where do you guys get married? That might factor in to what she needs. Maybe I am wrong.

Maybe you can ask your embassy/consulate for document translation services.

I am leaving from the US (California) to Barcelona to marry my fiance. The two documents that I am bringing are my Birth Certificate and Certificate of No Record of Marriage, both apostilled. I have an appointment with the U.S. Consulate in BCN the day after I arrive, to get my proof of residence and maybe the criminal record check. I will do the translation over there as well.

Good luck!


----------



## RedPhire (Jun 12, 2014)

We were married in Phoenix - my understanding is that you will need to obtain a visa before you arrive (EX02) from the Spanish consulate in LA - this will allow you to stay past the 3 month cap allowed for US visitors if you are going to permanently reside in Spain. You will also need your criminal record apostilled in the US rather than Spain together with your notorised and apostilled medical examination. 
Once in Spain you will need medical cover, proof that there is sufficient income and proof of residence if you are intending to reside in Spain.
Think we both need good luck!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RedPhire said:


> We were married in Phoenix - my understanding is that you will need to obtain a visa before you arrive (EX02) from the Spanish consulate in LA - this will allow you to stay past the 3 month cap allowed for US visitors if you are going to permanently reside in Spain. You will also need your criminal record apostilled in the US rather than Spain together with your notorised and apostilled medical examination.
> Once in Spain you will need medical cover, proof that there is sufficient income and proof of residence if you are intending to reside in Spain.
> Think we both need good luck!


you don't need to make it so complicated

your wife can come on a 'tourist visa' - which isn't a visa as such 

once here, you as the EU citizen register as resident with the EX18 & your wife applies for residency as your spouse

she can automatically stay past the 90 days once the application is in - she doesn't need any other kind of 'visa'

the part about medical cover & proof that there is sufficient income holds true for you as well though, even EU citizens now have to prove this, & for your wife to register you will need the wedding cert translated/apostilled


----------



## RedPhire (Jun 12, 2014)

I have already got my residencia which is why we need to start the process with the EX02 (extended stay for family regrouping) in the USA - I was advised that Spanish immigration could theoretically deport my wife after the 30 day tourist visa had expired. It also means that the process of completion of EX19 (residencia for family regrouping) follows seamlessly.
I am trying to follow what I believe the immigration authorities require to avoid delays and obstacles.
But the main thrust of this thread was to try and obtain an English translation of the forms so that we can complete them


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RedPhire said:


> I have already got my residencia which is why we need to start the process with the EX02 (extended stay for family regrouping) in the USA - I was advised that Spanish immigration could theoretically deport my wife after the 30 day tourist visa had expired. It also means that the process of completion of EX19 (residencia for family regrouping) follows seamlessly.
> I am trying to follow what I believe the immigration authorities require to avoid delays and obstacles.
> But the main thrust of this thread was to try and obtain an English translation of the forms so that we can complete them


I don't know of any English translation of the forms - when we did ours all those years ago before I could speak Spanish, I used a dictionary 

again though - your wife can come to Spain as an ordinary tourist/visitor

then submit the EX19 when she gets here & she can stay here with you until her resident permit is issued


----------



## RedPhire (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks xabiachica - some of the forms words I can translate unfortunately there are acronyms used which don't translate - just have to find a friendly Spanish person I guess


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RedPhire said:


> Thanks xabiachica - some of the forms words I can translate unfortunately there are acronyms used which don't translate - just have to find a friendly Spanish person I guess


which acronyms?


----------



## RedPhire (Jun 12, 2014)

There are a number of radio buttons with letters such as:
S C V D Sp and others such as C.P. D/D etc.
Sexo H M - is pretty easy but others aren't so easy to guess


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RedPhire said:


> There are a number of radio buttons with letters such as:
> S C V D Sp and others such as C.P. D/D etc.
> Sexo H M - is pretty easy but others aren't so easy to guess



S C V D Sp - that's from the Estado Civil bit?

S = Soltero (single)
C = Casado (married)
V = Viudo (widowed)
D = Divorciado (divorced)
Sp = Separado (separated)

C.P. = Código Postal (post code)

D/D - is there a little 'a' at the top of the second D??

if so that's Don/Doña (Mr / Mrs) From what I can see on the form, that's only where you would put a representative's details


----------



## RedPhire (Jun 12, 2014)

That's a great help - very much appreciate your time.
Hopefully I can do the translation for the rest of the form


----------

